
TriFinger: An Open-Source Robot for Learning Dexterity - msadowski
https://sites.google.com/view/trifinger
======
Animats
Nice. Real force feedback, not yet another R/C servo based system. The motors
[1] are US$73 each, and you need 9 of them. They're drone prop motors. Not
direct drive, though; two stages of reduction, using toothed belts.

[1]
[https://store.tmotor.com/goods.php?id=438](https://store.tmotor.com/goods.php?id=438)

------
msadowski
What is interesting about this initiative is that the same components can be
used on different platforms. The project repo [1] has information on these
configurations:

* Quadruped 8dof * Quadruped 12dof * Biped 3dof * TriFinger (the link above)

I'd love to build the actuator module from this project one day!

[1] [https://github.com/open-dynamic-robot-
initiative/open_robot_...](https://github.com/open-dynamic-robot-
initiative/open_robot_actuator_hardware)

------
luplex
This is a spin-off of a research competition happening at the MPI for
Intelligent Systems, where teams get hundreds of hours of training time on a
real robot to learn dexterity.

There are still two weeks to submit simulated results for phase 1!

[https://real-robot-challenge.com/](https://real-robot-challenge.com/)

